# hysteroscopy awake or asleep?



## Jojo37 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I have been told that after 2 miscarriages it would be wise to have this procedure before starting again. I have been told I can have it awake and have it done pretty quickly, or wait a few months for a general. It is freaking me out that there is a choice, which seems to suggest that it is rather uncomfortable to say the least. I have some tiny fibroids, but these aren't believed to be causing any problems. Has anyone had any experience of this procedure awake at all and if so what would you honestly advise? I am not a softy but would rather not suffer so to speak if it is not necessary! Thanks everyone for any advice.xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

When I had a hysteroscopy it was a general, but it would be worth checking what kind of pain relief they can give you. It may be the same kind of sedation as egg collection so you will not be conscious of what they are doing anyway.


----------



## Hoping 2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi I've had quite a few hysterscopies now - 2 awake & 2 asleep (surgical). 

I was a little freaked about the awake one the first time too but really it wasn't that sore at all. In fact (despite my complicated uterus) it was kind of interesting as I was able to see what the doctor was looking at on the screen!! The camera is so small it was in before I knew it & it really didn't hurt aside from an odd cramps feeling (my periods are a lifetime of hell so I'm acquainted with pain). It was all over in minutes- the HSG was far worse & you've probably had one of those. No GA means you are on your way - in fact I was able to go to work after with no side effects or pain at all. If you are nervous maybe get a Valium or other short acting sedative for it. 

Good luck xx


----------

